# fishing 12/31 and/or 1/1



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

my boat is in the shop, conditions look great tomorrow and Wednesday-if anyone is interested in adding one I'll throw in 50. I can fish and meet anywhere in the Galveston bay complex. PM me if interested, I have all of my own stuff, of course. Happy New Year!

Erik


----------



## gbeardjr (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm thinking about going out tomorrow, I live in Seabrook have a 26 foot Seacat. Have any good spots in mind? I can tow to just about any ramp.


----------

